# Délai obtention de l'agrément



## Chacha (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je viens de faire une demande d'agrément. J'ai eu les 2 visites. La personne qui est venu à la maison m'a dit qu'elle donner son avis et que sa devait passer en commission. J'aurais aimé savoir si vous avez une idée de temps pour avoir cette réponse svp. En vous remerciant par avance 🙂


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Sauf erreur ils on max 3 mois pour donner une réponse positif ou négatif

Vous ne pouvez pas acceuillir tant que vous n avez pas fait le 1 er module de formation + les gestes de secours


----------



## Chacha (14 Août 2022)

D'accord, oui je savais pour la formation mais c'était la réponse que je ne savais pas. Je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me repondre.


----------



## Jess (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Pour ma part sa avait mis 1 mois à ce que je reçoivent mon attestation d’agrément par contre j’ai pas été convoqué à la formation avant 4 mois très long , du a la pénurie de futur assmat donc il on attendu d’avoir 15 personnes pour ouvrir une session .
J’espère que part chez toi il y a eu plein de nouvelles demande .


----------



## Flo Line (19 Août 2022)

La commission avait validé mon agrément sous 3 mois. Mais j'ai connu encore pire avec 6 mois d'attente pour la convocation à la formation. Je l'ai terminée au delà des 6 mois. Et je payais encore ma nounou pour qu'elle puisse me garder mon fils pendant la formation. Aujourd'hui,1 an plus tard, je n'ai qu'un seul contrat. Les parents trouvent des tas d'astuces pour se passer de nos services. Je suis très pessimiste pour l'avenir. Dur dur..


----------



## Griselda (19 Août 2022)

En effet pour ce que j'en sais autant il y a un delai pour donner une reponse favorable ou defavorable mais il n'y a pas de delai contractuel pour être convoqué à la première formation or celle ci est indispensable avant d'accueillir le 1er enfant (il faudra d'ailleurs à son issu passer une petite évaluation où il faut avoir la moyenne sans quoi ça remet en question l'Agrément).
Puis, une fois l'Agrément en poche et utilisable, encore faut il trouver des contrats qui rendent cette activité comme un projet viable.
Si tu es dans un secteur où il manque d'AM, pas de souci (en ville en général) mais si ce n'est pas le cas ça peut être beaucoup plus compliqué, au début parce qu'on ne te connait pas encore mais même ensuite car il y a des hauts et des bas, surtout en campagne.
En attendant ne pas quitter son emploi ou travailler en interim pour être dispo dès que ce sera opportun est la bonne solution.


----------

